# Epson 4880 won't turn on now



## toomeycustoms (Dec 9, 2008)

We have a Nexus DTG 400 which has an epson 4880. We were getting the 1001D error with a loud grinding noise, so I starting taking it apart to clean the wiper and cap station as there was a large amount of ink buildup. We've done this before and it usually solves the error. I get it all clean and go to turn it back on and the printer won't power on at all. Any tips where to start? I assume a fuse may be blown. Where are the fuses located on this model?


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

You have a fuse on the supply board, Open to access it, easy to see as it sit on a fuse holder.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Error Message Serv. Req. 001001D
This message is related with the printhead carriage movement. That
means that the printer indicates that some movement of the carriage
is out of step.

Possible causes:
The Scale CR (encoder strip) is dirty. Clean it with isopropyl
Alcohol, without pressure in both sides.
Clean the encoder sensor between the reader
Check the Harness encoder cable (encoder sensor-board assy sub)
Check the Harness head B cable on the encoder board.


----------



## toomeycustoms (Dec 9, 2008)

I've opened it up and only see one fuse. It is a ceramic T4ah250V fuse. How can I tell if it is blown? Can I find these at Radio Shack? Does it need to be ceramic?


----------



## toomeycustoms (Dec 9, 2008)

Well I've replaced that fuse, but with a glass 4amp 125v one and still no power. What would be the next steps? How would I determine if the motherboard is bad and where can I get a replacement motherboard?


----------

